# I want a a high quality flask.



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Greetings,

I'm in the market for a hip flask (whiskey), but it has to rock. 

My criteria are:

*1. Stainless steel
2. 5-8 oz.
3. No crimped bottom or top
4. Captive cap arm
5. No plastic captive cap arm
6. Not round*

I've been scouring the internet, and I can't find one of this description.
I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks my fellow members.

shankus


----------



## albert (May 19, 2011)

*THIS* is good!


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Umm, not a hip flask.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 19, 2011)

I just carry a stainless flask from my local liquor store.... No fancy nothing just brushed stainless steel, cost me about 3 bucks. Like this one;





However, if you want one that rocks you should keep an eye out for something like this;




May however not be as practical because its a bit thicker.....


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Does your flask from the liquor store have a plastic captive cap arm, or steel?


----------



## RepProdigious (May 19, 2011)

If by 'captive arm' you mean the thingy that prevents you from loosing the cap then yes. Its a stainless steel hinge.


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Yep, that's what I meant.


----------



## Meganoggin (May 19, 2011)

Stanley do a retro flask, unfortunately it misses nearly all your criteria, but I still want one. 

Not much help am I?:duh2:

DX have a few at good prices, but I can't comment on the quality. 

Let us know if you find a good one.


----------



## Meganoggin (May 19, 2011)

This is what I meant http://www.shopstanley-pmi.com/detail/TCL+10-00837-000


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Found a great one. Got an email from the company, all their flasks are seamless, with metal captive cap arm. Colonel Conk. I love bees, so this one was cool to me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001XURHQG/?tag=cpf0b6-20

UPDATE:
I'm happy to report that over a week, this flask doesn't leak. I only apply a small bit of torque to the cap, and it seals well. Withstands vigorous shaking and being upside down for extended periods of time. 
It's seams are either welded or brazed, and it's cap arm is metal (tested by trying to scratch with a gnife). 
Gnife, in my vocabulary, is at least a decent "knife". In this case, a SOG Trident Tanto.


----------



## Meganoggin (May 19, 2011)

That's nice. Colonel Conk makes some really nice shaving cream too!


----------



## shankus (May 19, 2011)

Damn, I just bought another one.

http://www.elighters.com/vf1172.html


----------



## Meganoggin (May 19, 2011)

That one looks nice. I must man up and buy one.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 19, 2011)

20$, thats expensive! But hey, as long as you like it!


----------



## shankus (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I have this thing about quality. It sucks at times, because I'm not wealthy. But, only "expensive" liquors will ever be found in it. 

My preference is "The Glenlivet", all of which, I think, is minimum 12 year old scotch. 

I also like Johnnie Walker Black, the drink of one of my heroes, Christopher Hitchens, and my recent discovery: Wild Turkey Rare Breed, 108.2 proof, which is smoother than any 80 proof spirits I've imbibed to date. I don't know how they pulled that off, unless it's not true. The age is not listed on the bottle, which I consider an admission that it is not aged significantly. 

Enjoy them in moderation.


----------



## TTexhz (May 30, 2011)

Personally I've found all stainless flask's color the taste of alcohol especially with bourbon. Just my 2 cents. But you can try here http://www.eflasks.com/


----------

